# A few randoms...



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Just some random pics..I haven't been out much at all with the camera...

Stormy <I took these about 3 weeks ago and forgot about them LOL>

She was born towards the end of April and is a fullblooded Boer. This is my 4yo's doe that we plan to keep, she's a real sweetie. She's currently being weaned, and makes the FUNNIEST noises...OMG I need video!!! It sounds like she is saying Nut-nut-nub-nub-nub-nut LOL





































Spencer is Stormy's twin. He's my lil sweetie, he's never been wild and silly, instead he has always been a lapgoat...he wants to be loved, loved, and loved some more :wink: 


















How can you not love that precious face with the adorable nose?  Sadly....we have to sell him since we have his mom and sister...









Took these yesterday...
Ithma and her younger sis, Trouble. We think Ithma is pregnant, either that or she put on a ton of weight in a hurry...Thinking she might be around 3 months... Trouble is gaining weight and looking so much better since we sold her babies, she still needs to pick it up around her backend, but she's not a big, deep, wide girl like her big sis...









Tell me if Mischief doesn't look exactly like her mama, Trouble? I sure miss this baby! She was really filling out and getting some width to her.....wish we could keep them all ::sigh::









Stormy, Daisy, Spencer and Trouble...Spencer thinks he is hot stuff now that he's the only boy LOL









My herd queen, Snow White wanting to come back inside the pen so she can be stuck up my butt LOL We've grown soooo much closer these past few weeks, since her kids/boyfriend left....she's very very affectionate 









About the only time I can get pics of her....otherwise she's right on my feet!









The other day when i was taking pics of our pallet barn, she was following me around....



























A poser right? haha :laugh:

Sweetheart waiting to see if she is going to get in trouble for being on the back deck...oh that expression! She has been putting on weight and slowly starting to look good after having twins on her. She also had some kind of issue with a couple of the girls that finally has worked itself out since our buck left...she wouldn't go in and eat hay or grain with the others unless I was RIGHT THERE. She's not a very big doe, but she's had nice kids, and she's a real sweetie... We may be selling her with her Feb doe...if not then she's not going anywhere









She thinks we can't see her if she hides between the towels...she loves the deck, but I don't like goat berries up there!









Spencer and Stormy trying to figure out how to get to mama, while Madison plays babysitter. Oh and Madison has to scratch her butt on the fence while I take the pic LOL









I need to get some nice pics of everyone, it's just been so hot out and when I go out it's to get some work done....on top of that I need to replace the shutter button on the camera that I 'play around with' as it's really hard to get pics, the button is just worn out....can't complain as it's taken around 200,000 pics LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I just love the solid brown ones! So shiney!!
The one with her tongue out too cute!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Love them! Especially the tongue sticking out. I was disappointed to not see your littlest one in the photos, she's just so darn cute!

Ok, so I want to see photos of your pallet barn!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I love brown/red/black goats, I think they are beautiful. Trouble gave us twins in Feb - a buck and a doe who looked exactly like her, but her big sis gave us two nice traditionals <Madison is Ithma's Jan 5th baby>. We may be breeding to a paint buck so it'll be fun to see what Trouble will have.

My kids run when they see the camera come out...not kidding LOL

Here's some pics of my 4yo showing for the first time at a goat show a week ago, she used her older sisters goat, and she really hasn't learned showmanship yet, but it was fun for her to get out there and feel like a part of it, she's felt so left out.
The faces she makes...LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...thanks for sharing......... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Amos said:


> Love them! Especially the tongue sticking out. I was disappointed to not see your littlest one in the photos, she's just so darn cute!
> 
> Ok, so I want to see photos of your pallet barn!!


Here's the thread on the barn w/some recent pics :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=14545&start=30


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures! I love how dark your reds are.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww! I love your goats! These pics make me want boers!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Great pictures! I always love your pictures-they tell "stories" lol!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I think my favorite is Spencer! OMG I just love that "splattered paint" look he has! His markings are soo cool and unique! I love seeing all of your goaties!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Burns Branch Boers said:


> Great pictures! I always love your pictures-they tell "stories" lol!!!


Thanks! That's what pictures are supposed to do, so maybe I am doing something right? :laugh: :wink:

I LOVE paints, I wanted a paint sooooo bad, but the closest I was getting was boys with a spot on the back and colored balls LOL Spencer was the last born of 10 kids!!! None of the doelings had color except Mischief who looked identical to her mama Trouble.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Awww, everyone (humans included!) looks so cute! I love Spencer's coloring! Congrats on the healthy looking goats! :thumb: 

And my sister would like to know what kind of camera you are using.... :roll: She and my dad are photographers, and of course while I'm oooh-ing and aahh-ing over the goats, they're trying to figure out what kind of camera it must be! Hehe. And yes, I run when I see a camera, just like your kids do. :greengrin:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

My lil' man Thor makes these CRAZY sounds when he's eating. The first time I heard it I thought my mom was nearby saying "i'm here!!". Its ridiculous!!

Cute cute cute cute cute cute CUTE pictures lol. Makes me want a camera. But everyone swarms me, so I can never get good pictures


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome pics!! You sure have some pretty goaties! :drool:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone, we love our brats  They are all such wonderful girls, no problems with them, they are all sweet, and have such different personalities. 

Caitlyn - For the 'at home' pics I just use my Canon 40D with a 24-105mm f4 lens, I resize in photoshop and never upload high quality/large files, so I think these are uploaded as medium/6 in photoshop if that makes sense 
For anything else I use a Canon 7D with a 70-200mm f2.8 IS lens which I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE this outfit. I use it for horse sales, horse racing/horse sport events..kids goat shows too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well we just sold Sweetheart and her daughter Daisy earlier today. I am so sad to let these two go  But we had to make the decision on who to keep and who to sell. We have 7 now, and plan to sell our buckling, so that will put us down to 6. 
It's sure going to be a lot quieter.... It's so hard selling them, why do they have to be so cute, and loveable and pull at your heartstrings even the ones you know you'll sell!


----------

